# McAfee - Kontonummer?



## WebKing (8. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
habe mir gestern McAfee Internet Security Suite über mcafee.de bestellt. So lief auch alles und ich habe ausgewählt, dass ich per Überweisung zahle.
Nun waren dann auf der nächsten Seite die Kontodaten, die habe ich dann auch abgeschrieben, später, als die Seite aber weg war, fiel mir auf, dass dort gar keine Kontonummer stand.
Aber die brauche ich ja für eine Überweisung.
Ich habe mir nur folgendes aufgeschrieben:
Firma, Bank, Kontoinhaber, BLZ, Account-Nummer: 7017361 (Ist damit vielleicht die Kontonummer gemeint? Denn Account: Englisch und das heißst ja auch Konto normalerweise), Swift Code und Verwendungszweck.

Hat jemand vielleicht die Kontonummer von mcafee.de, wohin das Geld muss. Vielleicht auch von seiner Bestellung?
Oder gibt es dort einen deutschen Support, wo ich anrufen kann?
Ist diese Nummer aus Deutschland?
06966404330
Die habe ich bei einer Supportanfrage bekommen.
Wie teuer ist so eine Nummer?

(Ich habe es hier hingepostet, da es ja nichts mit dem Programm direkt zu tun hat, hoffe die Admins/Mods sehen das auch so.)


----------

